

Ask HN: Twitter Vs RSS? - skbohra123

I find it that every blog actually is now connected with some twitter account which gets updated each time there is something new. So following a twitter account seems easier than subscribing RSS feeds. Is it just me or RSS is really dead ?
======
rcfox
As a Twitter user, I really hate it when people start using Twitter to notify
about their blog posts. It's just noise. If I wanted to follow your blog's
updates, I would subscribe to the RSS feed.

That said, I do agree that makes it easier to follow a blog, if you can't be
bothered to figure out how to use RSS. However, if you can bother to figure
out Twitter, I don't see why figuring out Google Reader would be much
different.

In-band signalling is good for somethings, like time-dependent events. (ie:
call waiting) If you have too many in-band signals though, you start to lose
track of the information you're trying to follow.

